# Little angelfish question



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

On average how long do angel fish live in the aquarium?


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Till they die. Okay, not funny. 

I had two regular angelfish live for about 8 years. I've talked to other knowledgeable people and there are no "average life span" for fish. 

There was a Koi in Japan that was reputed to be over 200 years old. 

Most fish die from various reasons and most don't live more than a couple of years. If they make to their first birthday or a year in there final home is normal. 

I don't have the actual numbers but once I heard that if all the salmon eggs that spawned in the wild there would be billions each year. 

Most fish lay several hundred eggs. Of those only 10% hatch. Of those only 10% make it to juvenile age. Of that, 10% make it to adulthood. It's something like 1 out of 1000 that survive to reproduce again.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok I was asking because I have 5 years before I have to go off to college.... So do you think that I have enough time to have an angelfish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Angels are one of the few fish that almost any store will take back, so go ahead. Not like oscars or pacu. I think I had one about 10 years once, but I really don't remember.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I know the answer is probably no but I have a little bit of hope that the answer could be yes .Do you think that I would be able to keep an angelfish in 72 degree water? If not then I won't get the angelfish. I just got a 38 gallon that is 20 inches high!! I wanted to get a 40 gallon breeder but the supplier discontinued them so I got the next best thing. I am planning to make this a room temperature tank so I wont have to use a heater.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its a little low. They likely would survive, but not breed and be more susceptible to ich and other disease. I would get a heater and use it only in winter.

Angels are spectacular in tall tanks.

Again angels are the easiest cichlid to rehome, just post free angel for pickup and someone will come get it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

angels live as long as 15-18 years..some more , some less..i would not ever keep an angel in 72 degree water..if you want to have a room temp tank then i would suggest some of the barb species..i keep Odessa barbs without a heater..not even in the winter..they will be going outside soon for breeding.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

If you want a room temp tank I can hook you up with some great cichlids for that size tank. I have a brood of Australoheros oblongum fry grown out to a fair size now.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Hmmm...... The fish does interest me greatly. I will have to consult my stocking list to see if they all will get along. By the way, Where do you live? I have no way to do any sort of payment online and would have to meet in person to make the sale.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok no angelfish for ol' Brian I guess.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

You can send a money order snail mail, I'm in MD.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

How much do they cost?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

They're $7/each or $35/6. They don't grow very large and do grow very slowly. Once they pair up they stay bonded, apparently for life. I had a pair that got moved around several different tanks and still stayed together.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

What about shipping? I don't suppose that the shipping costs is part of the $7


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Priority Mail is usually good, cost depends on weight and destination zip code.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I'll get back to you with a pm.


----------

